# Netgear WPN 824 + Kabelmodem komme nicht online



## nordi (3. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

ein Freund von mir hat von ISH ein Kabelmodem. Dort brauch er nur das Kabel vom Modem in den PC zu stecken und schon ist er online. Also ohne einwählen etc. Letzte Woche ist sein SMC WLAN Router kaputt gegangen und nun hat er sich einen neuen geholt. Doch dieser funktioniert irgendwie nicht mit dem Kabelmodem von ISH.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? Es ist ein Netgear WPN 824 Router. Bei seinem SMC Router musste er nur das Kabel vom ISH-Modem einstecken und schon kam er online. Warum klappt das nicht mit dem Netgear. Der Assistent im NetgearRouter bringt da nicht viel.


----------



## amw (6. September 2005)

Hi Nordi,

 schon mal überprüft ob physikalisch überhaupt ein Link besteht ?
 Falls nicht, dann versuch es mal mit einem Cross-Kabel (1-->3, 2-->6)
 oder aber einem Straight Kabel (1 zu 1).

 Gruß
 AMW


----------

